# Villa in Salou (near as possible to Portaventura)



## ailbhe (27 Mar 2008)

Hi all. We are hoping to book a week away at the end of May and have decided on Portaventura. We want to bring our 5 year old and my mother and younger sister (18) as I won't go on a lot of the bigger attractions and my sister has no fear so my partner will have someone to go on things with. And we want to bring my mother for light babysitting duties.
Obviously we can't expect mother to pay as she will be babysitting. We had looked at hotels in portaventura but it was costing 3.5k incl flights and entry fees.
We have decided a villa will work out cheaper but can't find one! I have googled and found plenty of websites but cannot seem to find one that gives accurate distances. For example I'll see one that says "near portaventura" and on closer inspection it is 15km away. We don't want to hire a car if possible so has anyone stayed in a villa in Salou near to a bus service which runs to Portaventura or a villa near the theme park. 

Thanks


----------



## jubi (28 Mar 2008)

I know you have requested advice about a villa, however have you considered Ryanair to reus airport bus collects you and drops you at hotel. We stayed at Regina Gran outside Salou beautiful hotel very good value. 5 minute walk to bus and then 10 mins to Port Vntura and also 15 mins la pineda where there is an excellent water park Book accommodation on alpha rooms. com. You will find really good advice. Reviews on trip advisor. Best of luck


----------



## girasole (28 Mar 2008)

Not a villa exactly, but take a look at the larger bungalows at Camping Sanguli (www.sanguli.es). There is a bus stop right outside the entrance of the campsite, the buses run regularly to Port Aventura which is nearby.


----------



## Slim (29 Mar 2008)

I would recommend Pineda Park Apartments in Salou. THey have 3 bed apts, excellent. You can get a bus to Portaventura nearby.

Slim


----------



## Bonafide (16 Jan 2009)

Sorry to bump this but I have the exact same question?

Is anyone aware of any villas in salou or on the bus line to Port Aventura?

Otherwise is anyone aware of a quiet hotel with pool not in the centre of Salou close to the bus stops for Port Aventura? We don't like the Hotels with the usual 'nightly entertainment' by holiday reps....

Also, I understand La Pineda is a much quiter area, does the Port Aventura Tram / bus collect from there too?


----------



## TarfHead (16 Jan 2009)

Bonafide said:


> .. We don't like the Hotels with the usual 'nightly entertainment' by holiday reps....


 
I know where you're coming from 



Bonafide said:


> Also, I understand La Pineda is a much quiter area, does the Port Aventura Tram / bus collect from there too?


 
Yes, the shuttle bus starts in La Pineda. And La Pineda should also be quieter than Salou, though you could be unlucky with your choice of hotel.

Another advantage of being in La Pineda is that you're close to Aquapolis

I was in Cap Salou (between La Pineda & Salou) for 2 weeks last year and have no wish to return there. Cambrils looked like a good place to stay, though further away from Portaventura (but on route of shuttle bus).


----------



## Bonafide (18 Jan 2009)

Thanks Tarfhead,

Does anyone have a recomendation for a hotel in La Pineda?


----------

